
70mm version of 2OO1: A Space Odyssey to be shown in Cannes and some US theaters - nier
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20180328006021/en/Warner-Bros.-Pictures-Celebrates-50-Years-Stanley
======
nier
Is anybody in the know whether they’ll actually show the 70mm print at the
Cannes Classics on May 12 on that open-air screen near the ocean? Don’t get me
wrong, I’d love to sit down with Christopher Nolan and members of the Kubrick
family in a beach chair burying me feet in the warm sand.

But it seems to me that 2OO1 deserves a less distracting environment.

